# Translation services in UAE



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Documents have to be attested in UK by notary, FCO and the UAE Embassy. They then have to be translated and taken to the Ministry in UAE.

Once I have them here is there somewhere I can have them translated "officially".

I have been directed to afinity services in Marina Mall to have a form which is completed in English filled in in Arabic, but will they also translate a document or is there an "official" translating service.

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Linata.

My look at getting it done in UK, we will see.


----------

